

Acrylic team joins Facebook - iamhenry
http://blog.acrylicapps.com/post/27635101056/our-next-project-facebook

======
andyfleming
Great. Facebook just bought the application that manages my passwords. That
makes me feel good.

~~~
justauser
This might just be the quote of the decade! Yes, I know I'll get downvoted.

Not to bring my sour notes from the discussion on the just announced Sparrow
team acquisition but the Acrylic blog post mentions that the products and
services remain and the wording makes it appear to be a hire(not an
acquisition) if that makes you feel any safer.

~~~
andyfleming
Yeah, calvinlough and antr mentioned that. Not actually all that worried.

Although, I'm not a huge fan of the lack of attention that these products will
be getting because of the creators being sucked into big companies.

------
calvinlough
This sounds more like he applied for and got a job at Facebook, rather than a
formal acquisition. As far as I know, Acrylic is a one person team.

~~~
antr
on the blog post Dustin mentions that FB is not buying the software, so its a
pure hire

------
cluda01
Could somebody please enlighten me as to how one would go about utilizing 100%
of the bevy of high caliber design talent that Facebook has amassed? Facebook
products don't change very often, I'm rather curious as what it is they plan
to do there.

~~~
andyfleming
Prevent them from creating facebook competitors?

------
antr
I just hope they open source wallet for the community to maintain/develop. I
use it every day, and was looking forward using it on Mountain Lion

~~~
BillSaysThis
You could switch to 1Password and yes I realize this would cost something
though for the information in question revenue to support ongoing development
and maintenance seems reasonable. The AgileBits folks are very solid and I
don't see them being aqui-hired anytime soon, and I've used 1P for years with
little to no trouble.

~~~
andyfleming
... but 1Password isn't as pretty...

